# First test with the my d750! AKA- Puppies in the snow!



## JustJazzie (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, I suppose the camera is officially mine for keeps, since I took him out in the snow!

I still cant reach the back button focus, but am going to play around with using the FN button as BBF. That only leaves me with 2 fingers on the grip though which is a little painful with bigger lenses. 

Anyways, I LOVE that I was able to adjust my settings fairly easily with big gloves on. I definitely cant do that with my DF.

Seems to be everything I hoped for!

Hope you are staying warm.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice!  Black & white dog in the snow; about as tough an exposure challenge as one can get.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 21, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice!  Black & white dog in the snow; about as tough an exposure challenge as one can get.


Thanks! 

Re: exposure My first few shots (as I was figuring out how the heck to work the camera) were TERRIBLE. Oh. So. Dark. But the sensor is spectacular enough that even those shots were quickly and easily saved in light-room!

It also didn't seem to play well with my sigma, but it may have been the subject. I will have to play around a bit more!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice. Making things hard on me with all the people I know getting new camera bodies. I NEEEEEEED one too. lol


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 21, 2017)

ronlane said:


> Nice. Making things hard on me with all the people I know getting new camera bodies. I NEEEEEEED one too. lol


Awww. 

If it makes you feel any better- I told my friend that I wasn't as excited as I should be about this purchase. It felt a LOT like buying a cash register.

Deep down, I know this will do absolutely NOTHING to improve my photography. But, I needed a backup body to start a business and nikon only has sales this time of year (that I am aware of) So it made almost-good-sense to do it now.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 21, 2017)

Well done - lovely. Welcome to the 750 club.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 21, 2017)

Lovely photos


----------



## ronlane (Dec 21, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Making things hard on me with all the people I know getting new camera bodies. I NEEEEEEED one too. lol
> ...



I understand. I am trying to get into a 1D mk IV or a 1D x for sports and wireservice stuff.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 21, 2017)

Congratulations on the 750.  That 2nd shot really made me smile, that's a keeper. However as to the title "puppies in the snow", I've seen ponies smaller than that puppy!!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 21, 2017)

@snowbear Ohh! I do love joining clubs. Do I get a free t-shirt with my membership?

@jaomul Thank you!!

@ronlane- 
I do hope you get the camera you want for your sports shoots soon!

I have high hopes that this will be good enough for sports of the boys. Its not something I enjoy shooting per say, but taking photos does make attending their sporting events more tolerable. :giggle: 

@smoke665 I am with you on the second shot. Im not sure its actually nailed on the focus when you zoom in, but I am calling it a winner anyway! The little puppy is about 80lbs or so, and the bigger one is about 120- but I promise you, they still THINK they are puppies. ;-) And I let them. :giggle:


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 21, 2017)

What handsome pups! #'s 1 and 4 are my favorites.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 21, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> @snowbear Ohh! I do love joining clubs. Do I get a free t-shirt with my membership?


Of course!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Well done - lovely. Welcome to the 750 club.


Is that 50 better than the 700 Club?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2017)

Good for you, Jazzie! yes, the 24-MP Nikon FX cameras have amazing sensors in them, with astounding file recovery on under-exposed frames shot in RAW mode.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats on the new body and the great images of a cute pooch.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Well done - lovely. Welcome to the 750 club.
> ...


Not touching it outside the subscriber's forum.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 22, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> It also didn't seem to play well with my sigma, but it may have been the subject. I will have to play around a bit more!



not necessarily what the lens is good at focusing on   but it renders very lovely.  great shots.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 22, 2017)

@Dean_Gretsch Thank you! Number 1 is the baby, her name is Nemesis. And number 4 is our big girl, Hecate. Hecate isn't so much fun. She just stands (or mostly lays) around, looking pretty! :Giggle:

@snowbear - I hope that free t-shirt isn't white!

@Derrel- Thanks for chiming in! It is nice to think I dont have to hide in a closet when I think about iso 12,800.

@Zombie- Thank you! I appreciate you taking your time to comment.

@tirediron and @snowbear - I guess I am now off to google this "700 club?..." 

@Braineack - Yeah- I took it off after the first few shots and swapped it out for the 50mm. I realized later that I had the focus limiter toggle (is that what its called?) set to full range, when i should have had it to .52m-∞ That likely would have helped a bit! But I had a bit of a brain freeze and didn't even think about it.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 22, 2017)

Also, I cant remember who it was that originally suggested to me that I can move the BBF to a front key, but I have assigned BBF to the PV button and it's quite a natural position for my middle finger! I never used that button anyways, so I am quite excited to have found a work around. So if that was you: So. Much. Thanks.

Edit: 

I did some digging and rediscovered it was @benhasajeep who originally mentioned moving it. Thank you so much! This really solved a huge issue for me. I had never even considered moving it to another button before. I really appreciate the idea.


----------

